# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hoppy Easter!!!



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Happy Easter all!!!
jB


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Indeed! What did everybody do for Easter?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

My mom throws an easter egg hunt every year. We are all in our late 20's to 30's and yet we still do it. It is always good for at least $2.50 in quarters. HEHE On a sad note we talked a bunch to my aunt and uncle. They are the schindlers. They are having a tough time with this whole thing. Its really a shame what the media has done to the whole thing.
jB


----------

